

Microsoft Funded Startup Aims to Kill BitTorrent Traffic - huhtenberg
http://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-funded-startup-aims-to-kill-bittorrent-traffic-120513

======
batiudrami
The thing is, if this becomes commonplace, the Bittorrent protocol will just
be modified to avoid it. I've had this happen occasionally - you get hundreds
of peers feeding you junk data which wastes bandwidth. Torrent clients
automatically ban a client after it sends too many bad parts, so the torrent
would probably finish eventually, it'd just be a waste of bandwidth waiting to
get connected to a legitimate peer.

------
SCdF
If I understand it right this is essentially a DDOS tool. It surprises me that
MS would help fund this.

~~~
unimpressive
Exactly. IANAL, but I'm pretty sure the law doesn't care who you're DDOSing.
Making it ok to DDOS anybody is a slippery slope, so I would guess that this
is illegal in pretty much any 1st world jurisdiction.

------
ontoillogical
It's interesting that their first client was a Russian film. Looking at my
Russian friends, I thought predominately pirate from non torrent sources (vk
for instance). Anyone have a good sense of what the Russian pirate scene is
like?

------
laacz
Looks like, that this tool is still baseed on traffic analysis. As a result,
Bittorrent, probably, will start forcing clients to use secure connections
both - to peers and to trackers. And that will effectively kill any traffic
analysis attempt.

------
benologist
This was on the front page for half the weekend:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3966774>

------
anthonys
Aren't they trying to eliminate illegal BitTorrent traffic?

